# How to remove internet restriction from windows server 2003



## cricketics (Oct 3, 2008)

I was given this windows server 2003 by one of my mates who used to run a business. Thing is that that whenever i try to use internet on that server/cpu it never works. It gives some error that the internet use is restricted on this cpu/server.

How should i get rid of this restriction???


----------



## ushareef (May 20, 2009)

how to restricted firfox Iam using ISA server 2006 ie is blocking fine client using firfox how to block


----------



## CWBerube (May 29, 2009)

OP - You will need to follow these few steps (THIS WILL REMOVE IE SECURITY RESTRICTIONS and possibly allow some vulnerabilities. REMOVE AT YOUR OWN RISK)

1. Click Start, Control Panel, Add/Remove Programs.
2. Select Add/Remove Windows Components.
3. UNCHECK the Internet Explorer Enhanced Security Configuration.

Done.


----------

